# Reverend Billy Buy-Nothing event, Union Sq, NYC



## editor (Jan 9, 2009)

We checked out this anti-consumerist event in NYC. He's a bit of a odd chap is the Revd....

Oh, and spot the urbanite!





























http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/rev-billy-buy-nothing-day.html


----------

